# Male Driver: "Eddie Curry Put Moves On Me"- Sexual Harassment Suit Filed



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Knicks center Eddy Curry was slapped with a shocking sex-harassment suit Monday by his former driver, who claims the 6-foot-11 hoopster tried to solicit gay sex from him.
> 
> The stunning court papers claim Curry, a married father of three, repeatedly approached chauffeur David Kuchinsky "in the nude," allegedly telling him, "Look at me, Dave, look" and "Come and touch it, Dave."
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/01122009/news/regionalnews/knicks_sex_scandal_shock_149861.htm

Eddie loves food, but meat may be his favorite. :lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

hehehehe


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow :uhoh:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Curry's driver.......*

the "other" white meat.......


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> "Imagine going into your boss's office ... and he stands up and drops his pants and he asks you take care of him. Those actions are unacceptable whether it's in a corporate office or a private home."


Thank god my maid can't read English. :bsmile:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Eddy Curry responds!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This is funny. Somebody is trying to milk some money from E.Curry.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That's right, Curry does not come across as a touchy feel kind of guy anyway.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Lol funny picture Kitty. But all jokes aside I have a hard time believing this isnt money motivated lol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ Pretty much TKF, but this story is funny as hell, I know Curry is heated. He probably will keep his head down in the showers. LMAO!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

As I said in the other thread, giving this some more thought, the story has to be fake. I mean, if it were me, and Eddy Curry were telling me to dispose of his used cum towels (show off, most of us use handkerchiefs), I'd be auctioning them off on eBay (I mean, people pay for game used gear, right?). I can't imagine the driver passing on that. :bsmile:


----------



## NYKFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Yea, this whole situation is probably a shake down for some cash


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Looks like eddy got confused when coach asked him to play 'man to man'

lol conan o brien


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't believe the allegations for a second, but regardless, this is the funniest thing I have ever read about an athlete. :biggrin: Good stuff.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

:rofl:

I talked to his mom a very long time ago


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its obviously a money ploy...i find it sad really.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> Looks like eddy got confused when coach asked him to play 'man to man'
> 
> lol conan o brien


He'd get confused with that on the court. He doesn't know what the words defense or rebound (or for that matter salad) mean anyway.


----------

